# WHAT IS THE BEST MUZZLE FOR MY MILDLY AGGRESSIVE G



## crazyboutdogs

I just started basic obedience for storm. my trainer comes highly recommended and has 40 years experience in training dogs. he is an ex canine cop. however, he recommends that i get myself a muzzle. i personally have my sights on a leather one, but was wondering would the nylon be better. he has never bitten anyone before, but has fear aggression and cannot be trusted when approached by strangers? what do you recommend as the best. i've also heard that the dog should be able to pant and drink water.


----------



## Brightelf

A comfy, light nylon muzzle is best. I am thrilled that you have a trainer, but I REALLY hope that this ex canine cop is using positive, motivational (click and treat) methods. Defining boundaries for a dog who's just being bratty is one thing, but fear aggression requires a different approach. Being tough or too firm on fear aggressive dogs can stifle their responses, make the warning signs and the aggression all go underground... until the dog explodes long after we think the problem was 'fixed.'

Anyway, try an inexpensive, comfortable light nylon muzzle. It has a hole at the end. You can let the dog drink, pant, and even take treats through that hole. The headstrap adjusts so it fits comfortable and not too tightly on the dog. I have one here because dogs over 20 cm tall must be muzzled to ride the trains here.

Oh, by the way-- Emma Parsons wrote 'Click to Calm-- Healing the Fear Aggressive Dog.' It's a GOOD one!!


----------



## dawson

I am curious about all of this. I have just posted about my 16month old girl and I think she she has fear aggression. It dates back to when she was traumatized at 8 weeks by 2 children running up to her. It has manifested into her barking and chasing after small things - dogs, cats, children. She has never bit anything an has never done anything in malice but people are scared.


----------



## blackshep

I'd go with a basket muzzle over a nylon one, as the dog can still pant/drink in hot weather, and can still bark. It adds safety without making the dog feel as restrained. 

Dogs use their teeth as their defense (if they can't get away), so I would think having a muzzle that kept their mouths shut, could make them feel trapped and more anxious?

I'm not a behaviourist or a trainer, but that's just my thoughts. 

Same way as a dog who is fearful, their #1 defense might be to run, but if they are leashed we take that option away from them. They may feel trapped, and so then plan B is to go on the offense, if that makes sense?


----------



## Chip18

blackshep said:


> I'd go with a basket muzzle over a nylon one, as the dog can still pant/drink in hot weather, and can still bark. It adds safety without making the dog feel as restrained.
> 
> Dogs use their teeth as their defense (if they can't get away), so I would think having a muzzle that kept their mouths shut, could make them feel trapped and more anxious?
> 
> I'm not a behaviourist or a trainer, but that's just my thoughts.
> 
> Same way as a dog who is fearful, their #1 defense might be to run, but if they are leashed we take that option away from them. They may feel trapped, and so then plan B is to go on the offense, if that makes sense?


Just going to add here:

Fabric muzzles don't keep there mouths closed. They can still take treats, pant and drink with one on.

I had a mild case of "people aggression" and used a fabric muzzle while I trained my guy, when he "learned" what I expected off him and "knew" what he looked like when he was comfortable...I stopped using it and proceeded with training.

A fabric muzzle is "not" as secure as a basket muzzle a dog can remove if given a chance. As long as your right on top of your dog a fabric muzzle should be fine. 

Plus going to add I dealt with my guy's issue like this:
Leerburg | Who Pets Your Puppy or Dog! 
I'm not a pro but this worked out fine for me and my dog. I allowed "zero" interaction between him and the public till "he" was ready! He turned out fine! 

Requiring a muzzle to "start" training seems a bit much to me?? Sounds like a "I'm going to cram people in the face of my clients dog kinda of approach??"

Has this dog done anything??


----------



## blackshep

Is this the muzzle you're talking about Chip?

http://i3.squidoocdn.com/resize/squ...e52765752photo_1251230394Dog_Nylon_Muzzle.jpg

I have never used one, but just from the picture, I don't see how they'd be able to open their mouths with it on (otherwise how is it effective?)

Not trying to be argumentative, I have perhaps misunderstood this piece of equipment for a lot of years. lol


----------



## Chip18

blackshep said:


> Is this the muzzle you're talking about Chip?
> 
> http://i3.squidoocdn.com/resize/squ...e52765752photo_1251230394Dog_Nylon_Muzzle.jpg
> 
> I have never used one, but just from the picture, I don't see how they'd be able to open their mouths with it on (otherwise how is it effective?)
> 
> Not trying to be argumentative, I have perhaps misunderstood this piece of equipment for a lot of years. lol


LOL, some folks have "sensitive toes" but I'm not one of them!

Reasonable question and "NO" that is "Not" the one I used! 
Mine looks like this:
Soft Mesh Muzzles | Doglistener

And the opening on the front can vary in size. My guy could pant, drink water and take treats. I looked at it and unfortunately the size is worn out and it has no brand marks on it??

I got it at a Feed and Grain Store, I'll be going into town tomorrow and I'll see if they still carry it and get a brand name for you.


----------



## blackshep

Oh, don't go to any trouble, I don't need one! 

I was just wondering, I guess, about how it can be effective/safe, if the dog is able to open their mouths with nothing between you and the teeth?


----------



## Twyla

This is the basket muzzle I use with Woolf. Excellent ventilation, drinking and treats are no problem. Best of all, prevents bites. Woolf is FA - dog and human, so his teeth have to be blocked.

Side note to add; it is metal, so there is some weight to it and if your dog discovers muzzle punching, it could do some damage.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

We had to get a muzzle for ty, it was a release condition from the pound, we got him a Baskerville muzzle, it is alarming looking but when he did wear it he could open and close his mouth and drink water ( even eat treats that were slipped thru the openings) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

